# Apollo Phaze fork replacement



## abo (21 May 2011)

I was thinking about some new forks with more travel and I found these amongst others:

http://www.cyclerepairman.co.uk/details.asp?ID=760

I like the 80mm travel and the lockout and the fact that on this site they are £20 than elsewhere 

Being a n00b... Are they a valid swap for the M2000's that came with the bike?

Do you reckon it's a worthwhile first upgrade, or should I really just see what wears out first and upgrade that?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 May 2011)

Upgrade when the existing piece of kit is preventing you from achieving something.


----------



## abo (21 May 2011)

Good point... Well I bottomed out the front sus harshly a couple of times last time I was out. The existing forks are non-adjustable and pretty soft and seeing as I'm tending to ride a lot on road or light trail to get to local rough stuff the lockout looks attractive too.

Lol the next addition will in fact be a cover for the chainstay, the chain rattle is much annoying


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 May 2011)

OK In that case upgrade. I can't help with the original question however :sorry:


abo said:


> Good point... Well I bottomed out the front sus harshly a couple of times last time I was out. The existing forks are non-adjustable and pretty soft and seeing as I'm tending to ride a lot on road or light trail to get to local rough stuff the lockout looks attractive too.
> 
> Lol the next addition will in fact be a cover for the chainstay, the chain rattle is much annoying


----------



## abo (22 May 2011)

Call to the shop tomorrow then I think


----------



## Zoiders (22 May 2011)

Get some cheap rigid forks instead.


----------



## abo (22 May 2011)

Zoiders said:


> Get some cheap rigid forks instead.



Why do I need rigid forks?

Serious question btw, why rigid over sus?


----------



## little_tiny_kev (23 May 2011)

if your riding road and light trail, you dont really need the suspension, all its doing really is adding weight and releiving a very small amount of pressure from the wrist. Although if your a fan of the rough stuff, get a lock out fork and you have the best of both worlds


----------



## abo (23 May 2011)

little_tiny_kev said:


> if your riding road and light trail, you dont really need the suspension, all its doing really is adding weight and releiving a very small amount of pressure from the wrist. Although if your a fan of the rough stuff, get a lock out fork and you have the best of both worlds



Which was my line of thinking and hence the original post


----------



## Zoiders (23 May 2011)

Cheap sus-forks with no oil damping are going to be worse than rigid forks even on single track.

I ride single track, I often ride a rigid MTB, I use suspension for the more hairy stuff like balsting down fire roads at 30+. For comparison I ride the towpaths and old light rail routes nearby on a fixed road bike and I keep passing people on MTB's.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (23 May 2011)

IIRC the forks that you are looking at will be OK if you are around 12 stone or under. Any heavier and they will pretty much bottom out all of the time.


----------



## Zoiders (23 May 2011)

I doubt you will bottom them out even at over 12 stone, what they will do is kick back at you as there is no rebound damping.


----------



## Muddy Ground (23 May 2011)

CRC do them for £39.99, so you could save some wedge there. Personally I wouldn't bother as you're not going to get much of an improvement. But then again £40 isn't so much of a gamble is it?!

MG


----------



## abo (23 May 2011)

How about the XCR-LO's?


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 May 2011)

flog the apollo and get a better bike?

stu


----------



## abo (24 May 2011)

No. I can't afford a better bike in one go. Are you able to answer the question?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (24 May 2011)

As long as the stems are the same diameter you should be fine. If travel length is different you will notice a difference is riding feel. Stem may need to be cut to size. LBS can do that for you for silly money


----------



## Muddy Ground (24 May 2011)

...measure the fork crown top, to the top of your handlebar stem on your bike, then see if the stem length on the forks for sale is the same or longer. If shorter, then don't bother.

MG


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 May 2011)

abo said:


> No. I can't afford a better bike in one go. Are you able to answer the question?



yes - dont bother upgrading the forks, there doesnt seem much point on that level of bike. just use Willpower to save up for a new bike and put your fork money towards it.


----------



## abo (24 May 2011)

Cyclist33 said:


> yes - dont bother upgrading the forks, there doesnt seem much point on that level of bike. just use Willpower to save up for a new bike and put your fork money towards it.



Hmm was thinking the same to be honest.

Think I'm going to go for plan B: I'm 40 next year so I'm gonna drop hints, and wait and see if anything nice arrives on my birthday  and in the meantime, ride the bike I have as best I can, replacing anything I happen to break in the process.


----------

